# Problème App Store Macbook air



## Slmbsq (27 Septembre 2020)

Bonjour, 
j'ai fait l'acquisition d'un MacBook Air (2015). Mon problème est à propos de l'app store de mon Mac. J'ai des mise à jour d'application à faire, et quand je vais pour faire la mise à jour, on me demande de me connecter à mon compte App Store. Le soucis est que c'est l'adresse de l'ancien propriétaire qui est mit et il m'est impossible de l'enlever. Pourtant l'AppStore est connecté à mon compte, mais c'est uniquement quand je veux faire la mise à jour, que  l'adresse mail de l'ancien propriétaire est affichée.
avez-vous des solutions ? 
Merci d'avance
Cordialement.


----------



## Sly54 (27 Septembre 2020)

Bonjour,

Ca veut dire que les applications ont été installées avec le compte de l'ancien propriétaire. Qui aurait dû suivre cette Technote : Procédure à suivre avant de vendre ou de céder votre Mac avant de te vendre le Mac.

DU coup tu es coincé. Je pense qu'il faudrait que tu supprimes totalement les applications en question puis que tu essaies de les télécharger à partir de ton compte. Et de payer si elles sont payantes.
Peut être que ça peut se tester sur un disque externe, histoire de ne pas mettre le bazar dans ton disque interne.


*Note de la modération*: pas trop de rapport avec les portables Mac, je déplace dans le forum adéquat.


----------

